# Ball Bearings in 3x3s



## Orimaster (Dec 29, 2016)

So Chris Tran is putting up the magnetic cubes on TheCubicle.us but I was thinking, what about bulb bearings in 3x3s? They would be a lot cheaper to make, the bulb bearings would have the same effect as the magnets, and we already know they work. This could possibly be even better than the magnets and may last longer. Magnets wearing out is an issue. Now, yes I know Chris Tran made a post saying that the magnets would last longer than the cube, but what if you drop your cube a lot. Every time you drop your cube, the magnets wear out a little, over time those little drops can add up and the magnets wear out. I'm not saying that magnetic cubes aren't amazing, they are, and the price makes sense. But bulb bearing would be a much cheaper way of getting the same effect. I was wondering if anyone had any thought on this idea or comments or if you yourself had the same idea.

I myself own a magnetic cube and it did help me with my inaccuracy but bulb bearing would probably do the same effect


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 29, 2016)

Do you by any chance mean *ball* bearing?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 29, 2016)

I don;t know much about this but if you make one and try it out it could make for an interesting comparison with actual evidence to back it up.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 29, 2016)

Dropping doesn't affect neodymium magnets like alnico magnets.

Since they're insulated in plastic, dropping then doesn't damage their dipoles at all.

That said, there's good reason why pyraminixes and skwebs moved to magnets, the bearings have greater friction and too much tactility usually.

It's possible, but it may not be the most optimal way to make a cube tactile. Also, there's no attraction with bearings, so you don't get that nice stability addition to the cube.


----------



## Orimaster (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh well but it was an idea, a really bad one


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 30, 2016)

Orimaster said:


> Oh well but it was an idea, a really bad one



No! Not a bad idea!
When I saw your title, I was actually a little surprised-- I was scared someone's beating me to the punch!

I just ordered some ball bearings and I'm working with them right now.


----------



## Orimaster (Dec 30, 2016)

He! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Cubing_Maniac (Jan 28, 2017)

But won't ball bearing make the cube a little too heavy and won't they be too strong?? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

